# lavender mixed with? for a "sweeter floral" fragra



## soap1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I love Lavender, but would like to  mix with something sweeter to get a somewhat more flowery fragrance for my CP soap, any suggestions? I don't want to add vanilla cause of the discoloration.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 23, 2010)

vanilla!


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I like to mix lavender & sweet orange EO but its more fruity than sweet.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 23, 2010)

lav & lemon is good mix but it's more herbal.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 23, 2010)

Lavender, Ylang Ylang & Black Pepper make a beautiful floral scent with a deep spicy scent similar to Carnation.....


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2010)

Lavender and Rose EO Blend from WSP is REALLY NICE! It is lovely and floral and a little softer than straight lavender.

I also love Lavender and Chamomile EO Blend from WSP.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 4, 2010)

Mmmm Lindy your combo sounds lovely does it stick? I am very new to EO's and have read that often the disappear :0)


----------



## Lindy (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks - EO's are volatile oils so they won't last all that long.  They will fade over time but the blend does rock....


----------

